# Has anybody had success with Apple Snails?



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm considering buying a couple Apple Snails from my LFS.. I have a 110 gallon tank with a lot of caves and I have Yellow Labs, Pictus Catfish and soon to have Blue Dolphin Cichlids.. Are any of these fish going to be dangerous to keep with the snails?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nasir said:


> I'm considering buying a couple Apple Snails from my LFS.. I have a 110 gallon tank with a lot of caves and I have Yellow Labs, Pictus Catfish and soon to have Blue Dolphin Cichlids.. Are any of these fish going to be dangerous to keep with the snails?


Like all those fish are potential dangers to apple snails.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Will said:


> Like all those fish are potential dangers to apple snails.


I agree with Will, even guppys can irritate them by picking at them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My snails had a horrid time with guppies and mollies..  If it wasn't the tenticals they were after 24-7 it was them just nipping at the sides of the fish trying to get at the slime or whatever..

I'd have no idea how the snails would fair with cichlids but I wouldn't feel it would work out well.


----------



## Nasir (Sep 14, 2011)

Makes sense. lol I guess I'm just trying to test limitations.. Always wanted a salt water tank but couldnt afford it.. Its cool to see little critters crawling around with colourful fish.. I appreciate the advice though Ill just look into alternatives.. Maybe try out crayfish since the cichlids are still small n let them grow together.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Crays may start loosing legs and definitely will be dinner when they molt.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> Crays may start loosing legs and definitely will be dinner when they molt.


Ooccasionally I've seen for sale, the species of FW crab that is native to the rift lakes, but I would always guess that exactly this would happen even to that native species.

If you want something in with your african cichlids and catfish, try looking for a tanganyikan eel?


----------

